# Indian Tabac Limited Reserve The Bear Cigar Review - fresh out of the box



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

got these today from CI and wanted something i hadn't tried before. was in the mood for something milder and this delivered. flawless construction...

Read the full review here: Indian Tabac Limited Reserve The Bear Cigar Review - fresh out of the box


----------

